# Is it Normal to sleep ALL day!?!



## flower01

for the past week ive been getting tireder and tireder and sleeping TONS!:sleep:

today for example-
went to bed last night at 11pm, woke today at 12 midday!
got up and had a cup of tea and watched tele
2.30pm back in bed, woke up at 5pm

il prob go to bed again at 10pm tonight! seriously thats ALL day!!!!!!

and yet i still feel like i could sleep more!

surely thats not normal! ???!!

:sleep:


----------



## BumpyButtons

lmao. u like the sleep huh:haha:

I slept all of saturday night waking up for one pee only, then got up at 7.30 sunday morning only to go back to bed at 9.30 til midday, then afternoon watched a film and nodded off for an hour at about 3ish then finally went to bed at 10.30 last night...... only to wake up at 3.30 am thinking it was time to get up......:dohh: me couldnt get back to sleep til around 5ish.

I think if you have broken sleep in the night it makes you more tired during the day as your not getting your full proper R.E.M sleep which is vital for surviving the day:flower:


----------



## clarabella

Jealous jealous jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you need to sleep, you need to sleep. Make the most of it, once lo is here, the days of being able to stay in bed and sleep will be a distant memory!! :rofl:

Just enjoy hun, i'm sure everything is just fine.


----------



## Boomerslady

Lol, I've been the same recently, I'll easily sleep from 11pm until 11am and then go back to bed at 4 for a good nap! 

I'm low on iron, but have been taking the tablets, I've just put it down to that!

I'm not minding too much though as I'm on mat leave and bored!! The days seem to fly by if I sleep them away!


----------



## heidi86

yeah i was like that 2 u need plenty of rest take care x


----------



## gracegrace

I've slept like that too... a lot. Whether normal or not, it's probably what our body needs...


----------



## sun

OOOOOO - I wish!
I am done work this week - so my goal is to get 8-9h a night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WOOOOOOOOOOO!
xx


----------



## mrso

so jealous. I wish I could sleep all day.


----------



## chuck

listen to your body you clearly need the rest.

I wish I could listent o mine saying to me 'just call work pull a sicky and go back to bed'

But no, full day of work with before school anf break time duties (no doubt in the rain) so I have to be on my feet for and extra 45 minutes and not a get a proper break until lunch time then an obligatory meeting at the end of the day in which I will probably fall asleep LOL!

Ah well only 19 school days left to work until I can grab some quality sleep!!!


----------

